

Show HN: Buttercoin trade engine - revcbh
https://github.com/buttercoin/engine

======
revcbh
This is code derived from the Buttercoin.com codebase for performing order
matching. It's MIT licensed and written in Scala.

We're starting to let people in from the wait list. If you're interested in
playing with our API send us a mail at hello@buttercoin.com

